# Si stereotypes are true?



## Italian Fish (8 mo ago)

Hey guys. What are some stereotypes that you find incorrect or false about your type? Or Si itself

Are Si always focus on ditails? Do you guys really like traditions? Do you prefer routines? Why?


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

I've found pretty much all of those stereotypes are incorrect, which made me very hard times to recognize my actual type.

Looks like that part of the theory that specifies SI was written in a hurry, without going beneath the surface, while struggling to even picture the surface 

If you want to know what it actually is (and isn't), there have been various threads recently in MB and cognitive funcs sections.


----------

